# Question on 67 LeMans headliner



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Hi Guys
I am getting ready in the very near future to prepare my roof for the new headliner, and when I got the car, it did not have one in it. It had been torn out by the previous owner, or possibly the one before him, all the bows were still there, but my concerns are this, I was looking at the placement of them, and there are 3 possible holes to choose from. On the passenger side of the car, they are all in the bottom of the cluster of 3 holes. On the driver's side of the car, the front 2 bows are in the middle two holes, and the last 2 bows they are in the bottom holes. Is this correct or is it likely that some one took them out and just put them back in any hole that they felt like it? I dont want to mess up the headliner installation by putting the bows into the wrong holes, as this would screw up the tension on the headliner? right? Can anyone tell me the correct holes that the bows belong in? This car was missing just about all the interior what I got it, and has been a real pain, besides the massive amount of metal work that has been done to it, I feel the real headaches are just starting!! :lol:


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Since I have had a lot of people looking at this post, but no replies, it is quite possible that there is no one answer that is correct. As I have been working on this car I have found that there were signs that the roof has sustained what has appeared to be possible damage from a tree that may have fallen on it from some time in it's distant past. The tree, or what ever it was fell almost right down the middle of the car, but slightly off towards the drivers side, doing most of it's damage to the very front, and the very back end of the roof. So perhaps this is the reason there is a difference in the position of the bows from one side and the other, and front to back.
My next question is, since I am planning on doing the installation myself, and I did purchase a upholstery book, but it is vague on details, and recommends a factory assembly manual for more details into the steps of how the head liners are installed, do the factory manuals get into this? and if so are there differences between the manuals from one source to the next, ie from vender to vender? and is so, who would you recommend buying one from?
Thanks again.
Rusty in NC


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusty, yes, you need the 1967 Fisher Body Service Manual. I think section 11 (Headlining). There will be some discussion of the holes, but I do not recall if it tells you which one. So, Etawald has a post from March 11, 2013 where he downloaded for free the Fisher Body Service Manuals. He has the link on the post. That said, you might try to PM him to see if he could send just that section to you by email as I think he down loaded several years himself. Regards, Matt


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

I tried to search for that link, but I cannot find it. I never seem to be able to find jack when I use the search function!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusty, OK, so Eric (etewald) posted this link back in March: Wild About Cars - Your Automotive Resource Center - Our Latest News and Happenings

He said the service manuals are free after registering on the site. He sent me some of the 68 manual by email. You might try to PM him to get the section you need. Regards, Matt


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

I get a forbidden screen from that link. I dont know why, but I cant seem to access the page. I think I will just spring for the Fisher body manual, since I am going to be doing the complete interior anyway, I am sure it will come in handy! :lol:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

tiger13 said:


> I get a forbidden screen from that link. I dont know why, but I cant seem to access the page. I think I will just spring for the Fisher body manual, since I am going to be doing the complete interior anyway, I am sure it will come in handy! :lol:


You have to join the site as a member before you can access the manuals there.

Bear


----------

